# Superman: DC schickt Superman in Rente



## Darkmoon76 (25. April 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Superman: DC schickt Superman in Rente* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Superman: DC schickt Superman in Rente*


----------



## Phone (25. April 2021)

Kleiner Spoiler...
Im Grunde wie bei  der ursprünglichen Idee in Justice League.
Hier hat doch der Martian Manhunter (der die ganze Zeit da war...),  genauso stark ist wie Superman zum Schluss Louis Lane besucht um sicher zugehen das es ihr gut geht (weil schwanger von Superman)
So jedenfalls damals der Plan von Snyder um C.Kent abzulösen


----------



## Wynn (25. April 2021)

Ich dachte Superman könnte kein Baby mit Lois Lane bekommen weil das Baby superkräfte hätte und das Lois Lane Körper nicht aushalten würde ?

Genauso wie Spiderman wenn er eine frau schwängern würde sie vergiften würde weil seine kräfte von einer radioaktiven spinne kommen


----------



## DoctorWu-1701 (25. April 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich dachte Superman könnte kein Baby mit Lois Lane bekommen weil das Baby superkräfte hätte und das Lois Lane Körper nicht aushalten würde ?
> 
> Genauso wie Spiderman wenn er eine frau schwängern würde sie vergiften würde weil seine kräfte von einer radioaktiven spinne kommen



Also Spider-Man und MJ haben eine Tochter:
May "Mayday" Parker aka Spider-Girl


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. April 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> genauso stark ist wie Superman zum Schluss Louis Lane besucht


Die Frau heisst Lois. Louis bin ich.


----------



## Phone (25. April 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Die Frau heisst Lois. Louis bin ich.


Autorkorrektur gewinnt immer!! und außerdem wusste ich nicht dass du mit Superman zusammen bist...IRRE


----------



## Cobar (26. April 2021)

Wäre nun auch nicht das erste mal, dass ein Held stirbt und seine Heldenrolle von jemand anderem übernommen werden muss, bis er dann irgendwann doch wieder zurückkehrt.
Ist weder Supermans erster Tod noch irgendetwas vollkommen unerwartetes, da nie mehr geändert würde.
Also eigentlich nur mal wieder ein neuer Zyklus...


----------



## Enisra (26. April 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> Wäre nun auch nicht das erste mal, dass ein Held stirbt und seine Heldenrolle von jemand anderem übernommen werden muss, bis er dann irgendwann doch wieder zurückkehrt.
> Ist weder Supermans erster Tod noch irgendetwas vollkommen unerwartetes, da nie mehr geändert würde.
> Also eigentlich nur mal wieder ein neuer Zyklus...



dass auch immer das Problem bei solchen Sachen, dass ist beim ersten mal noch dramatisch ...
aber jetzt wo nur Onkel Ben tot bleibt nimmt dass halt etwas den Schwung aus der Sache
und war Bruce Wayne  nicht auch mal vor ein paar Jahren in Rente? Hat auch nicht lange gehalten, abgesehen davon das er danach auch noch eine Zeit lang tot war

das würde erst dann impackt bekommen, wennn man das auch durchziehen würde und nicht so wie jetzt immer eingeworfen werden


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2021)

DoctorWu-1701 schrieb:


> Also Spider-Man und MJ haben eine Tochter:
> May "Mayday" Parker aka Spider-Girl



Ich kann mich nur dran erinnern an einer comic reihe wo er am grab von MJ steht und sich verdammt das er sex mit ihr hatte und sie durch radioaktive verstrahlung starb weil sein sperma radioaktiv ist. 









						Spider-Man Killed Mary Jane In The Grossest Possible Way
					

Spidey's been through a lot, but this is the worst.




					screenrant.com


----------



## Sirpopp (26. April 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> dass auch immer das Problem bei solchen Sachen, dass ist beim ersten mal noch dramatisch ...
> aber jetzt wo nur Onkel Ben tot bleibt nimmt dass halt etwas den Schwung aus der Sache
> und war Bruce Wayne  nicht auch mal vor ein paar Jahren in Rente? Hat auch nicht lange gehalten, abgesehen davon das er danach auch noch eine Zeit lang tot war
> 
> das würde erst dann impackt bekommen, wennn man das auch durchziehen würde und nicht so wie jetzt immer eingeworfen werden


Ohne dir jetzt die letzte Illusion nehmen zu wollen, aber auch vor Onkel Ben hat man die letzten Jahre nicht mehr halt gemacht.
Und auch sonst hat es fast schon jeden namhaften Superhelden schon mal dahingerafft, wenn auch nur temporär.
Anfangs war das wirklich noch ein großes Ding, aber das nutzt sich zunehmend ab und die "Wiedergeburten" werden auch immer abstruser. Grad bei Captain America und Batman fand ich das alles sehr strange, dagegen war der "Death & Return of Superman" ja noch total logisch.
Glaub den Rekord mit der längsten Todesphase dürfte bei Flash (Barry Allen) liegen der in den Comic während der Crisis of Infinite Earths gestorben ist und auch viele Jahre tot bleiben durfte. 

Manchmal beschleicht mich halt das Gefühl die Autoren wissen nicht mehr so recht was sie noch machen sollen und das resultiert dann in immer neuen Reboots die in immer kürzeren Abständen kommen in der Hoffnung mit überarbeiteten Origin-Storys neue (vor allem junge) Leser anzulocken.
Oft vergrault man dann die langjährigen Comic-Fans (wie ich mit meinen gerade noch 47 Jahren wohl einer bin).

Dabei les ich gern solche Geschichten, dann aber lieber in Form der "What if..?" Reihen bzw. Elseworld-Storys.

Sollte jemand Interesse an einer guten Story haben in der unsere Lieblingshelden auch altern und Nachwuchs kriegen dann würde ich die Mini-Serie Batman & Superman "Generations" und deren Nachfolger "Generations 2" empfehlen


----------



## McDrake (26. April 2021)

Sirpopp schrieb:


> Sollte jemand Interesse an einer guten Story haben in der unsere Lieblingshelden auch altern und Nachwuchs kriegen dann würde ich die Mini-Serie Batman & Superman "Generations" und deren Nachfolger "Generations 2" empfehlen


Bei sowas hab ich dann allerdings auch meist das Gefühl, dass man zwanghaft versucht, mit alten Namen Geld zu machen.


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2021)

Sirpopp schrieb:


> Manchmal beschleicht mich halt das Gefühl die Autoren wissen nicht mehr so recht was sie noch machen sollen



Superman 1930 
Spiderman 1962
Iron Man 1968
Captain America 1941
Lobo 1983

Lobo ist der jüngste von den 5 erwähnten Comics und da hatten sie schon Probleme mit was sie mit ihm machen sollten.  Sie haben ein Rebranding von Lobo versucht und das ist gescheitert. Neue Kunden haben nicht genug gekauft und alte Kunden drehten sich im Grab um.

Crossover, Tot/Wiedergeburt, übergabe an die nächste person, Multiversum, Held wird böse, Held wird Frosch/Hund/Frau/Zombie usw 

Die Ideen sind schon lange ausgebrannt im Comic Bereich. 


https://dc.fandom.com/wiki/Superman_(Clark_Kent)  <<< Comic Entwicklung von Clark Kent ohne die alternativen Supermans und Verwandschaft und Haustiere


----------

